# [SOLVED] No POST, no beeps



## KowalPL (May 15, 2008)

Hello, 

I have had an Intel D945TP for a while, but when I moved houses, it no longer booted. No beeps or anything. I assumed that it got damaged in transit so I just shrugged it off with a plan to buy a second one. I should add that it was quite happily receiving power, fans spinning, but nothing else. Maybe the speaker was dead. Or something.

Months later, this October, I bought an ASRock G31M-GS to replace it. I popped all my old components in and... no go. There was no beep indication as to what might be wrong. Basically the same situation as with my old board. As I have 4 RAM sticks on hand, I tried them all, one at a time. No go. Next stop was the CPU. After a while, I obtained another Core 2 Duo to pop it in. Same thing. 

It then occurred to me, perhaps very late, that it might be the PSU that's screwing up. So I got two new PSUs today. I put everything in the new case and the same situation occurs. At this stage, I have an alternate CPU and the PSU. I have the same situation with both boards in a bare-bones setup. The only components they share is a previously known-good RAM. In case all 4 sticks somehow managed to kick the dust, I have 2 more on their way now.

We did manage to attach a speaker to the new board. We even managed to get it to beep by removing all RAM. 3 long beeps, which according to ASRock is the no RAM error. 

Last thing that might be worth noting is that my known-good USB keyboard (or any other USB devices) don't seem to be getting power. PS/2 keyboard gets power fine (even if plugged into the USB port using PS/2 -> USB converter). The PS/2 keyboard is a bit dodgy though so I wouldn't trust that too much.

Things we tried:
- different CPUs (same make)
- different PSUs
- alternating between RAM sticks as well as channels
- no RAM (one complains, the other doesn't)
- CMOS clear
In all cases there are no graphics (from the built-in VGA; known good on the first board until this incident), no successful boot and no power to USB devices.


Any ideas appreciated.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: No POST, no beeps*

Hello,

Post the complete specs including make/model.

Motherboard-CPU-Memory-Graphics card-Power Supply brand/wattage

For troubleshooting purposes it may be best to test outside the case.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f15/how-to-bench-test-troubleshoot-your-system-262998.html


----------



## KowalPL (May 15, 2008)

*Re: No POST, no beeps*

Old MB - Intel D945TP
New MB - ASRock G31M-GS

Older CPU - Intel Pentium 805 2.66GHz LGA 775 SL8ZH
Newer CPU - Intel Pentium D 820 2.8GHz LGA775 SL28CP

Memory (off the stickers)
- 2 x 256MB Samsung PC2-4200u-444-12-C3
- 2 x 256MB Hynix PC2-4200u-444-12








Integrated graphics on both boards.

Power supplies - No names that came with the cases, bought pretty much specifically for `will it boot with a different PSU'


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: No POST, no beeps*

One thing I can see is that your new motherboard is likely not compatible with your old memory.

Intel® Pentium® D Processor 820 (2M Cache, 2.80 GHz, 800 MHz FSB)

From your motherboard's manual:

CPU FSB Frequency: 800
Memory Support Frequency: DDR2 667, DDR2 800

ASRock > G31M-GS
ftp://174.142.97.10/manual/G31M-GS.pdf

Samsung M378T3354CZ3-CD5 PC-4200 533Mhz 

However, if you bought your components used then any or all may be defective.


----------



## KowalPL (May 15, 2008)

*Re: No POST, no beeps*

Hah, I totally forgot about FSB and RAM frequencies. It just shows the last time I built/fixed a rig.

I did some open-guts runs with the Hyunix memory which should be running at 667MHz. All tests done with the 820 in the ASRock (supported, running at 800MHz FSB which is the default for the board).

Basically I tried every possible combination of both sticks. One stick in the first channel, then the other channel. Then same with the other one. Then both sticks at once. Then the same but swap their positions. 

Same result; no beeps. It certainly doesn't help that ASRock deemed the `bad processor' and `bad memory' unworthy of beeps, as per some of their documentation I found online. The manual that came with the board mentions nothing about error codes. I do have some memory coming in soon so I'll try with that too. If that's a no-go, then I don't know where to proceed. Getting a new LGA775 today that won't cost me the price of a medium-budget gaming rig will be close to impossible. I believe that a friend has a 775 motherboard so I might be able to get him to test the 820 and the memory for me.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: No POST, no beeps*

Do you get any beeps with all the memory removed?


----------



## KowalPL (May 15, 2008)

*Re: No POST, no beeps*

Yes, I mention it in the first post.

>We did manage to attach a speaker to the new board. We even managed to get it to beep by removing all RAM. 3 long beeps, which according to ASRock is the no RAM error. 

That's how I know that the speaker I attach works. The Intel board doesn't beep at all (built-on speaker) but I don't think we should concern ourselves with that one. 

There is no error code documentation in the manual (or rather `Quick Installation Guide') that came with the board. A quick search brings up ASRock > Support > FAQ which proves that the speaker is extremely useless in my case. Literally the only things that the board is able to signal that are relevant is no RAM and a successful POST. I don't know what ASRock was thinking. You can find the copy of the manual here if you want to have a look http://download.asrock.com/manual/G31M-GS_VIA.pdf


----------



## KowalPL (May 15, 2008)

*Re: No POST, no beeps*

Just bought some known good RAM (800MHz) and a Core 2 Duo from a friend. The ASRock successfully boots with the new RAM. The Intel board doesn't boot or beep with any configuration, but the main problem of this thread is solved.

I just wish that the manufacturer did a better job with the error codes.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: No POST, no beeps*



KowalPL said:


> I just wish that the manufacturer did a better job with the error codes.


One of the reasons we recommend Asus & Gigabyte Mobo's.
Anyway, glad you found and resolved the problem.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Sounds like the intel board went bad. Glad you got the other one going


----------

